# nickname: songbird



## coppertopp

Hello,

I am writing a work of fiction featuring a character who is originally from Valencia.  If my character meets a young woman, petite of build, with a lovely singing voice, and he decides to give her a nickname, roughly equivalent to "little bird" or "songbird", how would he say that?

Thanks so much!


----------



## ACQM

"Rossinyol" means "ngihtingale" which is a common little bird that sings beautifully.


----------



## Elessar

I think _Teuladina_ might be a good choice. It sounds nice. Moreover, it is the feminin form of _teuladí_, meaning _sparrow_. In Valencia we often call _teuladí_ any kind of bird that sings.


----------



## Elessar

There is a folk-tale from the well-known Valencian writer Enric Valor called “El príncep desmemoriat” in which there is a character called Oriolina (feminine form of “oriol”, ‘golden oriole’ in English). She receives that name because she imitates the sing of that bird and because she is even able to turn into a golden oriole (this is a fantasy tale). I don't know if that would be a kind of plagiarism, but here you have the name just in case.


----------



## germanbz

Afegiria que si estàs parlant de una xica petita i estàs buscant un "malnom" per a un caràcter valencià com el que has descrit no seria mala idea el acabar eixe nom en -eta, sonaria inclús més "real".


----------



## coppertopp

Thank you everyone.  I appreciate it very much!


----------



## coppertopp

germanbz said:


> Afegiria que si estàs parlant de una xica petita i estàs buscant un "malnom" per a un caràcter valencià com el que has descrit no seria mala idea el acabar eixe nom en -eta, sonaria inclús més "real".



So, if I were to use the above mentioned Teuladina, you are suggesting that I make it Teuladeta instead?


----------



## ACQM

coppertopp said:


> So, if I were to use the above mentioned Teuladina, you are suggesting that I make it Teuladeta instead?



Teuladineta, I guess.


----------



## Navel

De totes, les que més m'agaden són _teuladina_ o _rossinyol_. Afigc _mareta_ que s'utilisa per a nomenar al teuladí femella.


----------

